# monting spider on a rc truck



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

Easiest option would probably be to spray paint the Truck black and attach the spider to the top with Hot Glue or Gorilla glue?

Do you want to be able to remove the spider w/o damaging either the truck or the spider?
Are you trying to remove the truck and just use the truck "guts"?
Can you provide a link to the YouTube video version you're trying to emulate?


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Rather than glueing your spider directly to the truck, you could try glueing it some wire which you could run through the truck windows and twist together. No damage to the truck, and you can take it off whenever you want.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

mayleth said:


> Easiest option would probably be to spray paint the Truck black and attach the spider to the top with Hot Glue or Gorilla glue?
> 
> Do you want to be able to remove the spider w/o damaging either the truck or the spider?
> Are you trying to remove the truck and just use the truck "guts"?
> Can you provide a link to the YouTube video version you're trying to emulate?


He did not provide a straight on shot of the actual unit . Just it running around in the haunt.


----------

